# Turquoise, pink, purple.. MY LITTLE PONY!



## SQUALID (Jul 11, 2011)

Today I wore true MLP colours! My mother said it reminded her of soap bubbles. I used the new limited edition Sleek MakeUp palette called Curacao, SOO pretty, and the pigmentation is amazing! On my cheeks I'm wearing my favourite blush ever plus my favourite lipstick at the moment. A "best of" combo in other words.

















  	The palette I used:





  	Face:


 *Illamasqua Under-eye Concealer - UC 115* 
 *GloMinerals GloProtective Liquid Foundation Satin II - Natural-fair* 
 *Idun Minerals Foundation - Saga* 
 *Illamasqua Powder Blusher - Katie* 
 *Elf Studio Eyebrow Kit - Ash* 
 
  	Eyes:


 *Sleek MakeUP Curaçao i-Divine Palette* (white, turquoise, purple, pink) 	
 *IsaDora Inliner Kajal - Satin White* 
 *The Body Shop Big & Curvy Mascara* 
 
  	Lips:


 *Rouge d'Armani lipstick - 524*


----------



## Wandalemur (Jul 11, 2011)

This is gorgeous! I love those colors on you.


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh, this is awesome! I love it!


----------



## lexielex (Jul 11, 2011)

Love it!! It's so pretty and blends nicely.


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 12, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## MissxMetal (Jul 12, 2011)

This is amazing Viola, I love the sharp colours!


----------



## Hippymeow (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! Such pretty colours!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm in love OMG!


----------



## BrawnShuga (Jul 12, 2011)

STUNNING!


----------



## SweetJoy (Jul 12, 2011)

This is SO pretty!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 12, 2011)

Love it!!!! I'll try it with my Curacao palette!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 13, 2011)

Great look! I love the pop of turquoise and the lipstick.


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jul 13, 2011)

You look like Angelina Jolie...I'm sure you hear that everyday.

  	Gorgeous look!


----------



## Kisha (Jul 15, 2011)

Love the look. It's so Ca-yute!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 15, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Romina1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Amazing! and you have beautiful eyes. I always hesitate to do looks like this in my dark eyes...


----------



## HMC (Jul 17, 2011)

Why, why, why are you so dang pretty?!! Seriously??


----------



## Sylkii (Jul 18, 2011)

I LOVE THIS totally fav it!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 18, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 20, 2011)

wicked. i wish they sold sleek in US


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 20, 2011)

Sooooooo stunning! The blending and colours are amazing, and I love the My Little Pony throwback! I think I'm going to try something like this for when I'm moving on the weekend.... lol


----------



## UnabashedBeauty (Jul 20, 2011)

Aw, this reminds me of Lisa Frank! So  pretty.


----------



## Q o B (Jul 21, 2011)

the colors are awesome!!!


----------



## Aneed (Jul 21, 2011)

This is amazing!!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 21, 2011)

LOVE those colors!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 22, 2011)

A-MA-ZING!!!! I really like this look!!!


----------



## ZoZo (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, you look so pretty!!


----------



## K_ashanti (Jul 22, 2011)

beautiful love the colors and well blended!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 23, 2011)

You are absolutely my favorite person on here! You are amazing. Do you ever do tutorials?


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 23, 2011)

This reminds me of Rainbow Dash! I love MLP and I love this look


----------



## AnnieRios (Jul 25, 2011)

I love this look! Amaingggggggg


----------



## Sparxx (Jul 26, 2011)

tut! tut! tut!


----------



## jessjess2424 (Jul 31, 2011)

LOVE this ive done a look like this a long time ago but these colors are just omg LOL


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW! This look is gorg! Great work


----------



## KlassyLaLoLuv (Aug 3, 2011)

Ohhh wow that's really pretty. I like how those colors blended so nicely together. Looks good on you!!!!


----------



## sziem (Aug 4, 2011)

This is SO amazing


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 4, 2011)

i love this combo


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 6, 2011)

awesome look i wish the sold sleek in the US so beautiful


----------



## leelee. (Aug 7, 2011)

As a kid, I had a turquoise My Little Pony that was the exact same shade as your eye shadow! It had a lavender and cotton candy pink mane/tail and I loved that toy to death. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	This look is _GLORIOUS_! I don't even know what else to say about it


----------



## Paramnesia (Aug 7, 2011)

Stunning as usual.


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 21, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 21, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 22, 2011)

Simply stunning!


----------



## VickieG (Aug 22, 2011)

This look is so pretty. Blending is amazing too.


----------



## Sleepykat (Nov 25, 2011)

Bold and beautiful.


----------



## Knew2this (Dec 6, 2011)

I love this! I think I can achieve this look with my hello kitty palette


----------



## MakeupbyJSho (Dec 7, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! I always love seeing bright colored looks!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 8, 2011)

The eyes are beautiful and the lip is so soft and complimentary to the eyes.


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Dec 8, 2011)

This is soo beautiful <3


----------



## LeslieCRT (Dec 11, 2011)

I love it!!! So pretty!!


----------



## LadyGina (Dec 17, 2011)

This is gorgeous!!!! OMG...


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! I have this pallette and I'm trying this look when I'm next bored lol


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 6, 2012)

I love it!
  	All your work is great actually.
  	You´re an artist!


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 8, 2012)

these colors look wonderful with your eye color!  *VERY NICE!*


----------



## crissy22 (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazing  color.combo


----------



## Christy0188 (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG I love this look I wish i could rock bright colors just like you. very very lovely! GREAT JOB!!


----------



## PixieSkull (Mar 18, 2012)

I love the colors and the blending is amazing. A great eye/lip combo, for sure.


----------



## glamgirl (Mar 22, 2012)

love the color combo,, i need to get a sleek palette


----------



## doloreshazed (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't see it.


----------

